# Sound delay problem in Counter-Strike 1.6



## kashmir09 (Jul 12, 2004)

When I shoot, it takes about 1.5 seconds to hear the firing. Why is there this delay, and how can I fix it?

Much thanks.


----------



## kashmir09 (Jul 12, 2004)

Btw... I should say that I was messing around with these yesterday...

http://www.ngohq.com/archive/index.php?t-1941.html

disable EAX (gets more FPS)
s_eax "0"

disable A3D (not allowed in CPLS)
s_a3d "0"

sound delay (after you turned off Sound acceleration, or random sound delays)
_snd_mixahead "0" or "0.1"

How do I enable the first two, and disable the third? Thanks.


----------



## kashmir09 (Jul 12, 2004)

Please help


----------

